# VLCD during IVF



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

I am doing W8 a Very Low Calorie Diet in the run up to IVF. I know that some people continue the diet during IVF and have been told that they can continue it until they get a BFP, wheras others are told to come off it when they start stimming as they need a well balanced diet. In theory it contains all the essential vitamins and minerals that you need so is probably healthier than my normal diet but as it is only 400cals I would worry about the development of my eggs.

Any advice please, should I stop or can I continue as I have alot of weight to loose so that extra month would really help?

Thanks
Pam


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

Firstly well done on the weight loss so far!!

As long as you are getting the correct vitamins and minerals I cannot see how things would be affected in the run up to egg collection but would advise to stop at that point as you want to ensure that the embryos get all they need and more!!!

Ruth


----------

